
Netflix Blocks Chrome Incognito Users - rasengan
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2016/04/netflix-blocks-chrome-incognito-users/
======
ch4ch4
I assume that this is to prevent people from making an infinite number of
trial accounts and never paying. If you're on Windows, Netflix will use
Silverlight to fingerprint your system too. On Android, they will grab the
device ID. Not sure what they do on iOS, since I don't use iOS.

~~~
wodenokoto
They use your credit card to ensure you don't get 2 trials. Once you run out
of credit cards, you have to pay.

------
wodenokoto
This is not new. They've been doing it for at least a year.

